# Unique Protein Foods?



## TheAgilitySheltie (Jan 16, 2013)

If you read my other thread-it mentions a dog that has allergies to fish,duck,chicken,turkey,corn,rice,& soy.

We're looking for unique protein source. Not commonly found it dog food,& preferably grain-free.

Canned/Dry food is what we are probably sticking to, but freeze dried or dehydrate would be something I'd look into.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Have you tried any food with venison? That is a great novel protein and I have never come across a dog allergic to it. The Nutro Natural Choice has a grain free portion of the line with no corn, wheat, rice, soy, or chicken meat. Vension will be the only meat in the food. That may be an option for you.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

*California Natural* has grain-free kibble formulas in pork, kangaroo and venison.

*Nature's Variety Instinct* has limited ingredient grain-free in lamb as well as rabbit.

Hope these suggestions help.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

What others have said above, also Back to Basics Open Range or Pork Formulas.


----------



## Crestie Lover (May 31, 2013)

Unfortunately, NATURA PET FOOD lines (California Natural etc) have been bought by Proctor and Gamble and have been struggling with repeated recalls since the beginig of the year. Nutro too.

Instinct LID might be a good option if your dog can handle tapioca and/or the other ingredients but mine just couldn't.

I've also tried this one, grain free (goat and chickpeas with fruits and veggies: Pureformance - All Natural, Freeze-Dried, Grain-Free Dog Food, Made with Chickpeas | Grandma Lucy's

But it didn't work for me either. My dog is allergic to most anything. Did you have your dog tested or you found out by food trial? Elimination diet?


----------



## TheAgilitySheltie (Jan 16, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> Have you tried any food with venison? That is a great novel protein and I have never come across a dog allergic to it. The Nutro Natural Choice has a grain free portion of the line with no corn, wheat, rice, soy, or chicken meat. Vension will be the only meat in the food. That may be an option for you.





PDXdogmom said:


> *California Natural* has grain-free kibble formulas in pork, kangaroo and venison.
> 
> *Nature's Variety Instinct* has limited ingredient grain-free in lamb as well as rabbit.
> 
> Hope these suggestions help.





domika said:


> What others have said above, also Back to Basics Open Range or Pork Formulas.


I'll be looking into the food suggestions given, but am still open to any suggestions given.Thanks to everybody who answered. 

I'll keep you guys updated on how he's doing.


----------



## Crestie Lover (May 31, 2013)

Well, I replied to this thread yesterday and it looks like it's been deleted! Please may I know why? Thanks.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Natures Logic has a few unique proteins, canned and dry. Technically not grainfree but only has millet...I know of a couple people with dogs that generally eat gf but do fine on it. Hound & Gatos has some as does Weruva. Grandma Lucy's is dehydrated & they have at least one unique protein.


----------

